
Ask HN: How do I determine if my airline is using the 737Max so I can cancel? - kpennell
Would rather not die.
======
halfnibble
If you're trying to not die, the most important thing is to choose a reputable
airline. One that hires and retains experienced pilots with rigorous training
programs. (Most major US airlines meet this standard).

~~~
mtmail
And non-suicidal pilots
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Germanwings_Flight_9525](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Germanwings_Flight_9525))

~~~
halfnibble
Yep. That's a big one. It also helps to avoid flying over areas with
widespread use of surface-to-air missiles.

------
kpennell
flightaware.com seems to know what airplane is being used.

